# مخرطة cnc للبيع لقطة



## مرعيمرعيمرعي (6 يونيو 2010)

*مخرطة cnc ماركة kinon موديل ck6130 بها عيب بسيط في tool changer لم تستخدم والبيع بسبب تصفية المشروع*​


----------



## ohg] (8 يونيو 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (13 يونيو 2010)

ممكن السعر لو سمحت وتوضيح اكثر من حيث ابعاد الماكينة وامكانييتها وهل هى للحفر على الخشب نرجو التوضيح


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (18 يونيو 2010)

ممكن ايميلك واى بيانات عن مقاسات الماكينه


----------



## الامبراطور (18 يونيو 2010)

http://zjkhjx.en.made-in-china.com/product/hMRQVEvXaHWx/China-CNC-Lathe-CK6130-.html


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الماكينه 50سم 

وسعرها 60000 جنيه وبها عيب في atc


----------



## amr_emam (30 يونيو 2010)

ارجو افادتى عن مكان تواجد الماكينه و السعر النهائى


----------

